# Vizsla rescues in Toronto



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I was searching Vizsla's on Kijiji (like Craigslist) and was shocked to find 3 V owners are looking for a new home for their dogs who range in age from 10 months to 10 years old.

Here is the link http://toronto.kijiji.ca/f-vizsla-pets-W0QQCatIdZ112QQKeywordZvizslaQQisSearchFormZtrue  

Please forward to anyone you know that is looking for a V in the Toronto or GTA.

Thanks,
G


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I recently met the 6 year old female. They live close to us...
She didn't mention anything a couple weeks ago when I saw her.

It is very tempting to help someone, and satisfy my want for a second V, but I think it would be a bad idea for us right now.

G, have you ever thought about getting another?
I guess so if you were searching kijiji... ;D

-Dennis


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Dennis,

Like most Vizsla owners ... I too suffer from MVS (multiple vizsla symdrome) ;D
Although I love my dog and want another ... I like being married more (by just a bit ).
I did ask the wife if we could look at one of the rescues on kijiji ... and as of this morning our our house still has one V  

On another topic ... folks are starting to ask about another GTA Vizsla meet-up ... is Mischa available next weekend?

G


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Same situation here... women! 

We're going on vacation Tuesday, so we dropped Mischa off at Pointblank yesterday. She'll be there for 2 weeks doing obedience and field work. 
We're picking her up on Sunday May 8th and if Liz thinks she's ready, we'll be spending the day there for her to do 2 FDJ tests.

You wanna come watch? 
Kian has his final test scheduled for later that month, but he's gonna try to get in on this day.

Did Rio do the FDJ?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey! 

I emailed that guy with the 10month old male pup, I asked what breeder he got the pup from previously he said a Petco on younge and eglinton. I thought that was kind of weird. What V breeder would sell their pups through a pet store??


Mischa: Holly might be going to do her junior testing there as well. We need to try and squeeze in another lesson before that. Might see you there! How old is Mischa? Did you get your V's from pointblank?? Holly's had a weeks worth of work and Liz did a demo for us when we picked her up on our way back from holidays! Wow!! We were so impressed! Its amazing what they can do!!! My bf is definitely looking forward to when he can take her our himself for a hunt.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

KashagLake said:


> Hey!
> 
> I emailed that guy with the 10month old male pup, I asked what breeder he got the pup from previously he said a Petco on younge and eglinton. I thought that was kind of weird. What V breeder would sell their pups through a pet store??
> 
> ...



We had never seen a Vizsla in person until we were in a PJ's pet store one day. My g/f fell in love with one there, so we started researching the breed, and decided to buy from Onpoint.
We heard about puppy mills selling to pet stores, and rather not support that side of the industry, but rescuing a V from an owner who can admit that they just don't have the time to give the dog what it needs, would definitely be a good thing for everyone.
I guess you'd still have to be weary of any issues the dog had, and hope that any bad behaviour was caused only from a lack of exercise. It's easy to tire a dog out, it's a whole other ball game trying to rehabilitate one.



Mischa is 15 months now. She's only had an hour intro on birds last summer, but I'm sure spending 2 weeks with Liz will be enough to pass. I think the biggest hurdle will be the gun shot. She is fine with some noises, but spooked by others.

I don't plan on hunting, but I guess you never know. 
We took her there mostly for the obedience, and the field work was for her to have fun using her instincts in work mode. 

All that really counts to us is her following commands when a runner or bike is coming towards her, so I can get her to sit, heel, or change direction depending on the situation.

Hopefully see you there on the 8th.
-Dennis


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Not posting twice. Dennis has hijacked my account lol. Was just curious about Petco. Isn't that an American company? Or did you mean a typical petstore company? I just find it odd that he would say Petco when we don't have any as far as I know. 

Sorry for making this thread into something completely different from what was intended. 

-Janice


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey! 

Sorry my mistake just checked that email again...it was PJ's pet store.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Theres two new V's posted that need homes...

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/f-vizsla-Classifieds-W0QQKeywordZvizslaQQisSearchFormZtrue


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a new pup who is getting her 12 week shots today. Any plans for a vizsla meeting soon in the GTA? I would be very interested in bringing her and meeting other vizsla parents/pups. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello...looking to adopt a started dog. We lost Lily in 2016 (RIP)

Shoot me a text if you have any leads or knowledge of a started dog looking for a great home.

416.606.7841 (JD)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hello...looking to adopt a started dog. We lost Lily in 2016 (RIP)
> 
> Shoot me a text if you have any leads or knowledge of a started dog looking for a great home.
> 
> 416.606.7841 (JD)


Contact Vizsla Society of Ontario. I don't know of any dogs currently available, but speak with Elaine and see about being put on a list. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

